# Need Help On Protecting and Sealing a Homemade Tank Decoration



## Ullrum (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello! First of all Love the sight and this places has answered a lot of my questions but I have one that I can't seem to find an answer for.

I play a table top war game..so I have gotten great at making my own models and buildings and the like.. I have a great idea for my tank.. I am just not sure if all the paints,super glue and paint would be all that great for the tank..

So I was wondering if there was some sort of clear sealer that would protect my tank from any possible toxis.

Now I already use a clear lacquer to protect them from everyday use.

Would this be something I could use? A spray lacquer or clear varnish?

If anyone has any idea as to whats safe to use please feel free to give me your input.

I dont wanna use something I dont feel 100% safe with and kill off all my fish shrimp and plants =(..there my buddies!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well krylon fusion spraypaint is safe in aquarium use,so perhaps they make a clear one?Im not sure TBH,other than that.


----------



## bigcountry10 (Sep 24, 2011)

The two best methods I have found for sealing backgrounds and decor are either acrylic sealers that are water based or epoxy sealers. The downside to the acrylic sealer is that it's not as tuff and can break down after a time especially if you have fish that like to chew on things. The upside is they are way cheaper then epoxy sealers, I use MAS epoxy which will run you about 70 bucks for a half gallon. But the upside to epoxy is that when it dries its almost completely inert and it's as hard as a freakin rock. plus that half gallon will last you almost forever, it only took about a cup to do my background for a 40 gallon tank.


----------

